# Another object I can't identify, Please help



## Josiah (May 31, 2015)




----------



## AprilT (May 31, 2015)

Candle wick.

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...e-of-Hand-Forged-Iron-%2F251708924541;300;225


----------



## Josiah (May 31, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Candle wick.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...e-of-Hand-Forged-Iron-%2F251708924541;300;225



Very Good April, thanks. Did you just know off the top of your head?


----------



## AprilT (May 31, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Very Good April, thanks. Did you just know off the top of your head?



No, I did a picture search.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 31, 2015)

I was gonna guess a whatjamacallit.  When I first saw it I thought it was a Gizmo.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 1, 2015)

And I thought that it was for cutting toenails and collecting the clippings...


----------



## Josiah (Jun 1, 2015)

My first thought was as an early surgical instrument, perhaps for circumcisions.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'd rather it for toenails if you don't mind...layful:


----------



## Louis (Jun 1, 2015)

Josiah said:


> My first thought was as an early surgical instrument, perhaps for circumcisions.


I believe it originally belonged to Lorena Bobbitt's grandmother.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 1, 2015)

Louis said:


> I believe it originally belonged to Lorena Bobbitt's grandmother.



:lofl:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 1, 2015)

Louis said:


> I believe it originally belonged to Lorena Bobbitt's grandmother.



At least Lorena was properly named (bobbitt) eh?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> At least Lorena was properly named (bobbitt) eh?



  :lol1:


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 5, 2021)

Taking a stretch stop on the way home.  This nut (?) was in the grass by the library parking lot.  Never seen one like it— what’s it for?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

It's a Spindle Nut...


----------



## win231 (Jul 5, 2021)

Josiah said:


> View attachment 18345
> 
> View attachment 18346


It's a combination tool.
A garlic press & a clam knife.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 5, 2021)

It's often called a castle nut in the US.  A cotter pin is inserted perpendicular to the nut and prevents it from coming loose.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 5, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> It's often called a castle nut in the US.  A cotter pin is inserted perpendicular to the nut and prevents it from coming loose.


Ah that clarifies things.  Is it used on lawn mowers (found on grass, so seemed logical ) @Oris Borloff ?


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 5, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> It's often called a castle nut in the US.  A cotter pin is inserted perpendicular to the nut and prevents it from coming loose.


It's also called a castle nut in the UK. Instead of a cotter pin, when used on a vehicle, a split pin is used.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 5, 2021)

castle nut as mentioned


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 5, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ah that clarifies things.  Is it used on lawn mowers (found on grass, so seemed logical ) @Oris Borloff ?


I don't see why it wouldn't be used on a mower, especially a commercial type.  I'm not a repair person, just a former hardware guy.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 5, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> It's also called a castle nut in the UK. Instead of a cotter pin, when used on a vehicle, a split pin is used.


I always thought a split pin was the same thing as a cotter pin?


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2021)

Ralphy1 said:


> And I thought that it was for cutting toenails and collecting the clippings...


It's a dual purpose storage container.
The tip is for digging out toe jam & storing it in the box. The nubby thing is for belly lint.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 5, 2021)

The OP item is used to remove the testicles of new born males calves. This is done to control the number of bulls so they don't battle each other over a female.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The OP item is used to remove the testicles of new born males calves. This is done to control the number of bulls so they don't battle each other over a female.


More like a candle snuffer 
https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...ih=649&ved=0CFgQyjc&ei=7WtrVbeTKInusAWIzoDIBw


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't be used on a mower, especially a commercial type.  I'm not a repair person, just a former hardware guy.


I have some on my tractors,mainly on internal bolts that are not easy to get too..


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 6, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> I always thought a split pin was the same thing as a cotter pin?


It mat well be, but the definition of a cotter pin that I know is that of a tapered bolt.


----------



## Knight (Jul 6, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> The OP item is used to remove the testicles of new born males calves. This is done to control the number of bulls so they don't battle each other over a female.


WOW
Everyone knows bulls collaborate.

An example 
An old bull & young bull were on a hill overlooking a herd of cows.
The young bull said lets run down there and have sex with one of those cows.
The old bull said lets walk down & have sex with all of them.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 6, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> It mat well be, but the definition of a cotter pin that I know is that of a tapered bolt.
> View attachment 172451


Ahhh, thank you.   Old story...two peoples separated by a common language.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jul 6, 2021)

after looking closer it appears there are two similar looking but different items.....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> after looking closer it appears there are two similar looking but different items.....


I see a left and right one...


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 6, 2021)

Keesha said:


> More like a candle snuffer
> https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&imgil=o4F5MKJZU0QqrM%3A%3BbVR5z4ll361DUM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fitm%252FAntique-Candle-Wick-Trimmer-Scissors-Made-of-Hand-Forged-Iron-%252F251708924541&source=iu&pf=m&tbs=simg:CAESsAEarQELEKjU2AQaAggKDAsQsIynCBpgCl4IAxIoywKnB7sF9xKNBpMS9hLoEq0d9RLyMs4m_1jLzMvEyjj61NrY24SbMJhowcexnvPwSVRLevXAnH7CQv6vAjXkEYrgcblwa8grlzVvW1tQ9NeBLdL_1rm51569kDDAsQjq7-CBoKCggIARIEQo8D3gwLEJ3twQkaHQoICgZ3ZWFwb24KCQoHdHJpZ2dlcgoGCgRpcm9uDA&fir=o4F5MKJZU0QqrM%3A%2CbVR5z4ll361DUM%2C_&usg=__0ge72wh5GJmWXwSbwtFLmdneOsc=&biw=1024&bih=649&ved=0CFgQyjc&ei=7WtrVbeTKInusAWIzoDIBw


My story is better.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 6, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> My story is better.


To you, yes. 
No surprise there.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 7, 2021)

The various pictures were of a "Castellated"  nut which is secured with a "split pin".   A "Cotter Pin" was used on a bicycle to secure the pedal crank to the bottom bracket.  (Not much used now as the bottom bracket usually has  tapered square ends.)
Pulleys, gears etc, would usually be secured using a "Woodruff key".


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 16, 2021)

Josiah said:


> My first thought was as an early surgical instrument, perhaps for circumcisions.


*OOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 16, 2021)

The land we got for the Intentional Community had been an "infamous" Gas Station/Garage, Bar, Food, and Camping ground in the 50's. We found this buried in the ground...we know it is a wheel, but what vehicle was it on?


----------

